# Our aquarium&photography site just launched!!



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

looks good!  i did notice that under portfolios> fish galleries> clownfish gallery it says "clonfish".

nice pics though :smile:


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

vespers_ said:


> looks good!  i did notice that under portfolios> fish galleries> clownfish gallery it says "clonfish".
> 
> nice pics though :smile:


Thank you very much, corrected.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Stunning photography! I love it when an image becomes an abstraction of texture, in color _or_ black & white. 
I could easily see getting prints (very reasonable prices, too) of the flourescents! 
Very nice and easy to navigate site - great job!


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Stunning photography! I love it when an image becomes an abstraction of texture, in color _or_ black & white.
> I could easily see getting prints (very reasonable prices, too) of the flourescents!
> Very nice and easy to navigate site - great job!


Thank you very much. This is exactly what we are trying to show with our photography (I'm planning of a series of B&W photography to enhance the perception of shapes and texture). I'm glad that you like the the site layout.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

very nice site. Well put together.


----------

